

Ask HN: What does your workspace look like? - snaveint

Trying to get inspired for my year off work (to work on a start-up).<p>Keen to see what space HNers work in. I have a pretty boring desk, dual monitor, macbook set up at the moment.
======
snaveint
Good link to get us started.

[http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/50-greatest-computer-
workstatio...](http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/50-greatest-computer-workstation-
pcmac-setups/)

